# ""

## Udaganka

.

----------


## admin

*   ,   ,   ,      :* 
 '              .   ,       .      ?
    ,         ,         , , ,      -     . ,       ,  brazilian - ,   ,   ,   " "     .   :   ,   ,      ,   ,        .
 ""?    -,  1987-,   - - , , , , ,     -     J Sisters International. -    ,   볿,     ,     ,    ,    .
   ,     ,  .    ,  ,  .         : ,   ,       ,    ,  ", "   "  ". ,     INXS,         -    . г  ,       ""       ,     . ""       , -    , . -           .    : "   ?"        ,   ".
 , ""  - , ,   ,       .  ,  ,  ,           . .  , ,  ,      ,      : "      ,     ".

----------


## admin

( ,     ) -    '.        ,   ,    (   "") -      .    ,    ,      ( , ,  ),  , ,  .  -       .
    -    .     ,           ,     ""  -     ,     .        .    ,          -    .    :         .      ,         .    -    ,     .  ,  ""    '  . :    ,        .
 ,     ,  ""  -  ,      '.    :    ,     "".         .         ,  ,     ?     ,   -    ,        !  ,       ,      ,     ,     . Brazilian      .     "" -   ,    ,       - .      " 볿" , ,      .        :    ,      ?     !  ,   (    -),     - .   ,         .           .         ,              .    "г"   ,     .  _ Ϻ - "Bazaar"_  *    ,   .*

----------


## Udaganka

-     -          -    !!!!

----------


## Tail



----------


## Udaganka

,        ?   !

----------


## Def

,   .    ... )))))))))))) 
.   .  ,  .       .)))   ,   .;)

----------


## kaban

? :)

----------


## Tail

> ,        ?   !

  ,  ?   ,      - -  ,    60- -  ,      -

----------


## laithemmer

> -     -          -    !!!!

  ˳  -   ...   ?

----------


## rust

> ˳  -   ...   ?

   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  -     ,   .    :  .   ,     "" . 
!   !

----------


## rust

> :  .   ,     "" .

  ,     -

----------


## Udaganka

-    .     )

----------


## Tail

> -    .     )

----------

> -    .     )

      ? 
         ""... (   !)

----------


## V00D00People

> ""... *(   !)*

  :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))) 
...
  ,       " " ,    ?:)))

----------

> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))) 
> ...
>   ,       " " ,    ?:)))

    :    ""  ...
     (     )  +       +  ...

----------

> ""... (   !)

  
:)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))) 
!!!

----------

> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))) 
> !!!

         ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 

     :)))

----------

> ?

----------


## Tail

> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))) 
> ...
>   ,       " " ,    ?:)))

     

> ""... (   !)

   ,      "  "

----------


## laithemmer

** 
  -     . 
 .  , ,  ,    ""   ""  ,      ??!

----------


## V00D00People

> **  
>    ""   ""  ,      ??!

   "    " ()

----------

> ** 
>  .  , ,  ,    ""   ""  ,      ??!

  ĳ,      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ĳ,      ?

   ,   ,      ?!   ?!   

> "    " ()

          ,    . ?    ,    ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ?!

  ,  ,  !     " " !!!   

> ,    . ?

   .   :)

----------


## Milena

)))))     ,  )))) ,  ,    .  :  ,      3 ,             .  3  (     ,  1,5           ( ,   ..),     , ,   )))))))       3 .    - (    ,     -   ). 
:     ,   (        ,    =)  ,      , ..              -       ,      ,    .
           ,      "",            -    .    , ..    ,       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> * ( ,   ..)*

  
   ?
  ?

----------


## Milena

> ?
>   ?

       :
      ,             ; 
       () ;
       ,     ()       ,   ,     ,   . 
       - 2         -))))))))

----------

